# Cutting my own blanks



## Mr Fixit (Feb 3, 2010)

A friend brought me several large pieces of Pecan and Elm, some look to have 'burls' on them.

What I am wondering is the best way to take advantage of the figure when cutting for blanks.  Is there any best way to start cutting into it?  Sizes are from 4" diameter and 12" length, to a couple of pieces several feet long and up to 12" diam.

I can handle up to about 8" on the bandsaw.  I have a chainsaw.  Just wondering which way to start cutting.


----------



## jtdesigns (Feb 4, 2010)

Since it sounds like you have quite a bit of material, I would try one cross grain, one diagonal, and one lengthwise.  Also a helpful little tool is a piece of 1/8" plexiglass 3/4" x 5 1/2".  If you lay this on your material it gives you a better idea what looks good.  Once you find the orientation that you like simply trace around the plexi and cut out on the bandsaw.


----------



## BigguyZ (Feb 4, 2010)

If you have the material, I agree that experimenting will give you the best idea as to how to cut the rest.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Feb 4, 2010)

I have several pieces, like 8 or 10.  Thing is as in all wood while they are the same they are all different.

One in about 7-8" diam. is a crotch of 2 limbs with what I call a burl (as a kid we called them cancers, or funny bumps) on one side near the crotch.

This is the one I am really looking forward to seeing the inside of.  I think I will cut it lengthwise down the center, and then take 1" slices lengthwise from side to side.  Basically the blank will be oriented as if it was growing upright.

They have only been cut about 4 months, and are not only still somewhat green, they are wet from rain as well.  Some of the blanks I will dry in stacks in the shop, a few I will try either or both the microwave and soaking in alcohol.  I make bio diesel so I have a large supply of methanol to use and then make diesel from.   The majority will be dried the old way, time plus more time.

I'll try to take photos as I go if I find any nice wood inside.  It's Pecan, but who knows.

Mr Fixit


----------



## greggas (Feb 4, 2010)

I would, as you said, cut the crotch right down the middle...this is where the figure, if any, from the stress of the two branches will show best.  Also if there are any "ripples" in the bark I would cut parallel to them as this will give a nice slice of figure.  As far as the burls go i would cross cut one about 2" from the face to see what kind of eyes you have and also slice one in section so see how far they travel....have fun.


----------

